
Jumpcut – macOS Clipboard Manager - kilovoltaire
https://snark.github.io/jumpcut/
======
kilovoltaire
I've been using this for probably 10 years, couldn't live without it (though
I'm sure there are alternatives)

It hadn't been updated for 10 years until yesterday!

